# Cars from Le Mans 1970



## Riner (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi,

i'll show you my newest car from my Le Mans 1970 collection


more pics are on my homepage, please follow this Link LP400S 

Regards

Rainer


----------



## Riner (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi,

another racer fron Le Mans 1970 develops, a Porsche 911#47 from Kremer and Koob.

A big UPDATE is on MY HOMEPAGE with Venturi Marlboro, Lancia JPS, Mercedes DTM, BMW Art-Car let's take a look .......


----------



## Riner (Oct 4, 2006)

Hello,

Who has some pictures from Le Mans 1970 especially from this car #47???? Please let me know!








a small report "how I build this car" is on my  Webpage

I hope you will enjoy my new Porsche 911S#47.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Ganz Toll*

Sehr schoen Riner, Ich glaube bilder von Lemans 1970 hab ich nicht. Komisch ich habe dieses Auto im 1:1. Es ist selbst-gebaut und bei uns sagen wir ein "clone". Es war angeschtricht ins "Sumatra" gruen von dem 914. Aber ist dieser wagen nicht ein 911ST? Hier sind die aelterer 911 verlohren im slotcar land, gisbt garnichts! Ich wunsche das ich die kleine Bauer RSR hatte, weil ich model nuer im HO. Ich habe die haessliche AFX RSR, und ein paar 917. "Schade!" Aber heute habe ich ein bisschen deutsch gespielt. Und dabei bin ich froh! Thanks for playing along Riner. I need to practice my German from time to time or it too will be "verlohren". Your work is very nice. My moms family is from the Dortmund area, near Iserlohn, stadt Hemer. I'm a partially retired mechanic, and my first love and specialty was the 911. Mechanical, body work, and customs. I also have a '67 targa in progress for my wife, and still tinker a bit for a select few customers; when I need slot car money. I will look for any pictures that I may have. BH


----------



## Riner (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi,

I have updated  My Website, with new building reports (translated in english)  and many photos

* Porsche 914/6 GT start building
* Porsche 911 #43 with wide fenders
* Porsche 911 #59 is finished
* Ferrari 512S #9 with new decals
* Porsche 911 #66 is finished
* Ferrari #10 update
all of then started in Le Mans 1970, what else? ;-)

and here some others cars
* Spyker GT2R LM2005
* My Berta BIG SUPRISE ;-))


----------



## Riner (Oct 4, 2006)

the Chevrons B16 are finished


----------



## Riner (Oct 4, 2006)

Hello,

a new theme on my Homepage:

What will come after Le Mans 1970?

The main point of my collection are the cars from Le Mans 1970. Now I have 39 in my collection and some are still waiting to be built. Many people asked my: “What will be next?” That’s a good question! Will there be another Main point? And when yes, which? And what will happen with the name of the homepage?

It would be nice when the new theme will match with the rest of my Homepage. I’m also collecting Le Mans winners, especially Porsches. And when you collecte Le Mans winners you will pay attention to Hans Herrmann…

Thats the idea: It’s interesting which was before Le Mans 1970 in his life and his way to the first victory for Porsche in Le Mans.

Another question in this case: which heading will I chose?

The name Hans Herrmann will be added…

„Herrmanns Memorial“

I wanted to make a memorial for him.

Herrmanns Memorial,his way for the first Porsche victory in Le Mans

So I will post cars from Hans Herrmann in the next time. And I will also build cars which he drove. The beginning is the Porsche 550 Coupé from Le Mans 1956.

A little addition: in 2008 Hans Herrmann will celebrate his 80th birthday. I’m looking forward to the Solitude Revival (www.solitude-revival.org) which takes place in summer. Where we can see some original cars from him.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

That will be a nice looking slot! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Riner (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi,

some new sponsors for #45


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Nice "Porch"...*

Good one Riner. I like it!!! :thumbsup: nd


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Porsches are Kewl...*

Riner,

That picture of the Porsche in the background makes for a nice picture all the way around man! Cool Beans...yeah baby and Far Out! 

Bob...likes Porsches...zilla


----------



## Riner (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi,

there is a little update on my page


----------



## Riner (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi

my holydays are over ;(

but I used the time to build some slotcrs

Porsche 907 here in the version of Le Mans 1970, what else?





































I hope you enjoy this car...


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

The 910 is very nice, Riner. You a getting close to the whole field. Your pervious post shows all of the Ferrari 512s and 312 as well as all of the Porsche 917s. It looks to me like the Matra 660 and the Alfa 33/3s are the main missing pieces. Good luck with your completing the grid. :thumbsup:


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Nice looking cars. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Riner (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi,

all 3 different Matras are still in process, but they are not from Proto. A little "how to built" is on my Homepage please take a look... (and some ohters cars too )









and the 4Alfas are also here and wait...


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Just really nice...*

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:..... Always look forward to your builds Riner. Very cool...nd


----------



## Riner (Oct 4, 2006)

Hallo,

here the Porsche 911 from Steve McQuenn (it is no Fly!!!)


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Here´s the Steve McQueen reference you´re looking for.....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ls08-F6I5Ss 

Rich


----------



## Riner (Oct 4, 2006)

Hallo,

another car fom Le Mans 1970 is finished: Matra 650









The model was made from resin and was put on a chassis from a Fly - Porsche 908.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

very impressive collection!


----------



## Riner (Oct 4, 2006)

http://www.lemans1970-was-sonst.de


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Here´s the Steve McQueen reference you´re looking for.....
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ls08-F6I5Ss :thumbsup:


I just had to go back and look at that trailer again. Thanks for posting!

Steve McQueen Fan


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Okay, I couldn't resist.










:thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

*Gulf in the South*

I'm doing some tuning for a vintage race.

The AFX.










And the Tyco.










We expect to win each class.










Rich


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

_"We expect to win each class."_ I like the way you think Rich!!! RM


----------



## Riner (Oct 4, 2006)

Hallo,

my Homepage has get a new navigation and all pages are written now in php and css.

Please come in and enjoy:

www.lemans1970-was-sonst.de


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Riner, your new site layout is fantastic! You have a host of great models and you are now very close to your goal of having the entire 1970 Le Mans grid. It is a worthy goal and I congratulate you!

Russ


----------



## Riner (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi,

and now the Lola T70 #17 is modified, more pics on my Homepage


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Riner said:


> Hi,
> 
> and now the Lola T70 #17 is modified, more pics on my Homepage


Love those old vintage sports cars :thumbsup: That one looks awesome!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Nice cars.


----------

